# Osciloscopio digital mediante PC



## ANGEL TEMP (Dic 28, 2006)

¿Alguien ha montado algún osciloscopio medianamente bueno para pc y que funcione?. Necesitaria esquemas o paginas donde poder montar alguno. Gracias,


----------



## maunix (Dic 28, 2006)

ANGEL TEMP dijo:
			
		

> ¿Alguien ha montado algún osciloscopio medianamente bueno para pc y que funcione?. Necesitaria esquemas o paginas donde poder montar alguno. Gracias,



Lee este link , ahi verás un par de proyectos relacionados con el uso del USB y una PC.

http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=14633.0


----------



## Aristides (Feb 17, 2007)

En esta página, hay un proyecto de osciloscopio:

http://www.btxsistemas.com.ar/Proyectos.htm


----------



## thevenin (Ago 29, 2008)

Estoy pensando en comprar este kit...

Osciloscopio digital para PC 100 Mhz -- 88$ USD

http://www.fpga4fun.com/Hands-on_Flashy.html

¿Que tal lo véis? Tiene muy buena pinta para aquellos que no tenemos osciloscopio...


----------



## asherar (Ago 29, 2008)

thevenin dijo:
			
		

> Estoy pensando en comprar este kit...



Ojo que 100MHz no es lo mismo que 100 Mega-Samples por segundo.

88 U$S ? Está bueno, aunque medio caro ya que es solo el conversor AD y los accesorios. 
Encima te lo tenés que armar vos. 

Más me gusta el osciloscopio portable que me estoy haciendo yo con un LCD de 128x128 pixels.  VER  
Me sale un poco más carito (el LCD solo anda en 100 U$S) pero así lo llevo como un tester y no dependo nunca más de esa cosa llamada "uindous" !   

Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 30, 2008)

si son 100 Msps el ancho de banda segun el teorema de nyquist sera de 50MHz, pero no creo que puedas ver nada con solo 2 muestras por ciclo.. si hacemos un calculo moderado para identificar una señal adecuadamente necesitarias unas 10 muestras.. asi que el ancho de banda es como de 10MHz


----------



## asherar (Ago 30, 2008)

Totalmente de acuerdo con Chico3001. 
Uno podría comenzar una discusión interminable acerca de cuántos puntos se requieren para "ver bien" una señal. En especial porque la forma de lo que uno mida no tiene por qué ser siempre sinusoidal, precisamente. 
Lo de Nyquist efectivamente vale para determinar la frecuencia máxima "recuperable a partir de información digital", por ejemplo si se mide un flanco de subida, si se va a constuir un frecuencímetro o si se calcula la transformadorrmada de Fourier. 
Es decir: siempre que la información a determinar sea sólo en el dominio de las frecuencias. 
En cuanto aparece el dominio del tiempo la cosa cambia drásticamente. 
El osciloscopio digital lo que hace es mostrarnos la "cruda realidad" de los datos digitales de partida.  

Yo tengo un osciloscopio digital Owon, que asegura dar un ancho de banda de 25 MHz a partir de 100 MSPS (2 canales). Efectivamente muestra formas de onda de 25 MHz. 
Pero uno, cerca de esas frecuencias (25 MHz), nunca sabe realmente dónde está recortando picos, dónde está "dibujando" un trazo suave. En fin, cerca del rango máximo todo es discutible. 

Espero que estos comentarios te ayuden a la hora de decidir.

Saludos.

PD: Cuando tenga listo mi OSC-2008 les aviso.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 30, 2008)

Ademas ando viendo que usa conexion serial RS232... dudo mucho que una conexion serial te soporte las 100 Mega muestras por segundo... segun tengo entendido la velocidad maxima es de 115200 baudios... (equivalente a 100ksps aproximadamente) y aun con la maxima que soporta windows que es de 900 y tantos mil bauds a 8N1 solo vas a poder pasar unas 900ksps muestras... a menos que usen algun algoritmo de compresion se me hace que estan ofreciendo gato por liebre.... 

Te recomendaria que mandaras un correo electronico preguntando esto antes de comprar el kit.... si mi teoria es correcta el kit no te va a permitir monitorear señales por encima de los 90kHz


----------



## thevenin (Ago 31, 2008)

Tenéis razón, no recordaba nada de frecuencias de muestreo 

Ya he cambiado de opinión, y quizás me decida por un osciloscopio analógico usado o algo.

En cuanto a la frecuencia que pueda dar, en una imagen se ve una señal, y midiendo la frecuencia da unos 800 Mhz, en fin, tampoco me convence.

La verdad que me alegro de haber preguntado 

Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 31, 2008)

Yo no me apresuraría con la desición, la tendencia actual es hacer todo con la PC, hasta las fuentes de alimentación se controlan por PC. 
No se para que aplicación necesitas el osciloscopio, pero las prestaciones que te dan los osciloscopios por PC son muy importantes

http://www.bitscope.com/
http://www.paltronix.com/acatalog/Cat_PoScope.html


----------



## asherar (Ago 31, 2008)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> ...
> Te recomendaria que mandaras un correo electronico preguntando esto antes de comprar el kit.... si mi teoria es correcta el kit no te va a permitir monitorear señales por encima de los 90kHz



Si, y preguntale la capacidad de memoria a bordo de la placa. 
Tal vez no te estén mintiendo con lo de la velocidad. Lo que yo creo que deben hacer es aprovechar la velocidad del FPGA para la captura y el almacenamiento en RAM. Luego, y a la velocidad de RS232 (o de USB), debe tansferir los datos a la PC. Al menos en el mío lo pienso hacer así. 

La tendencia actual también es mandar todo por USB. Entre otras cosas porque la transferencia de datos es muy rápida, porque se le puede sacar alimentación (y también porque es "moda").  
Desgraciadamente esa política es suicida (como la de no optimizar los programas porque total hay RAM o disco de "sobra"). 
Con más de 4 aparatos USB (teclado, ratón, webcam, pendrive, parlantes) el ancho de banda empieza a escasear, y las máquinas empiezan a fallar en forma inexplicable (?). 
En mi caso cuando conecto la impresora USB, el pendrive deja de andar (imaginense el susto que me dí hasta que supe por qué pasaba).
También me pasa  que la webcam saca un mensaje diciendo que no se activa porque le falta ancho de banda. Y tengo un Dual-Core de 2 Giga ! 
Además *a no engañarse*: en las PC nuevas (laptop en especial) el puerto RS232 ya no viene, y si está, en realidad es emulado por USB. 

Como comentario general te diría que si es para reparaciones generales, con uno analógico de 60 MHz debería "sobrar". Para que valga la pena uno digital debería ser al menos de 100 MSPS. Pero para más rápidos que eso, los precios también empiezan a trepar. 
Para ver 1GHz en la pantalla (para RF o telefonía) a tiempo real no hay cómo. 
Lo que se hace a veces es "subsamping", que es armar una señal con muestras tomadas de varios pulsos sucesivos. Eso sirve solo con señales muy repetitivas.
Te muestran como hace eso en la página 12 de  ESTE ENLACE, y al final de la pág. 13 te deriva a este otro. 
Yo me armaría este osciloscopio que te sugieren, con la pantalla color 320x240. 





Si querés lo conectas a la PC, si no anda por sí solo.
Saludos y mucha "suerte".


----------



## Fortivo (Ago 8, 2009)

He conseguido por la red un osciloscopio para pc, se llama PC Velleman PCS100‏ y al parecer va bastante bien , tira por puerto paralelo ((o sea ni targetas de sonido ni nada por el estilo)) aquí tienen sus datos,el programa es el pc-lab2000 aver que opinais:

general: 
1 channel

input impedance: 1Mohm / 30pF 
frequency response: 0Hz to 12MHz (± 3dB) 
step markers for voltage, time and frequenc
vertical resolution: 8 bit 
auto setup function 
optically isolated from computer 
record and display of screens & data 
supply voltage: 9 - 10V DC / 500mA 
dimensions: 9" x 6.5" x 1.8" 
weight: 14oz

minimum system requirements: 
IBM compatible PC
Windows 98, ME, (Win2000 or NT possible), XP
SVGA display card (min. 800x600)
mouse
free priNter port LPT1, LPT2 or LPT3
CD Rom player

comes with: 1 insulated measurement probe x1 / x10 (PROBE60S) 

Specifications
oscilloscope:
timebase: 0.1µs to 100ms per division
trigger source: CH1 or free run
trigger level: adjustable per ½ division
input sensitivity: 10mV to 3V per division
record length: 4096 samples
samplificadorng frequency: 800Hz to 32MHz (Real time)
true RMS readout (only AC component)
transient recorder:
timescale: 20ms/div to 2000s/div
max record time: 9.4hour/screen
automatic storage of data
automatic recording for more than 1 year
markers for time and amplitude
zoom function

spectrum analyzer:
frequency range: 0 .. 400Hz to 16MHz
linear or logarithmic timescale
zoom function


----------



## Fortivo (Ago 8, 2009)

haa por cierto , el precio que me lo venden es por 80€ .


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 8, 2009)

Por 80€ me arece MUY barato


----------



## Fortivo (Ago 8, 2009)

pues ni idea cuanto podra salir nuevo, me garantiza que funciona sin problemas , ya he hablado x tfno con la persona que lo vende y se ve persona de garantia... no creo q sea una estafa, saludos.


----------



## Fortivo (Ago 8, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Por 80€ me arece MUY barato



por cierto como lo vez en funciones?¿ saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 8, 2009)

Si sólo eres aficionado, te puede ir bien.
Lo malo es que sea de sólo un canal
Anque a mi no me gustan estos osciloscopios, porque necesitas el PC al lado.

Antes de comprarlo contacta con el vendedor y pidele fotos de funcionamiento


----------



## juanma (Ago 8, 2009)

Una pregunta, CUAL es el uso que le vas a dar?

Pone tambien eso a considerar. A las frecuencias que vas a trabajar y la presicion que vas a necesitar.
Busca el producto en Google, seguramente alguien ya lo compro y comento todo en algun foro/blog.
Compara tambien con otros productos, es una forma de saber en general si el precio es el justo y llega a hacer todo lo que dice, es decir, si el 90% de los osciloscopios llega a 10MHz, y este al GHz, algo raro hay.

Saludos

PD: nunca te guies por lo simpatico que pueda escucharse alguien por telefono. Es su trabajo, vender.


----------



## Fortivo (Ago 8, 2009)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Una pregunta, CUAL es el uso que le vas a dar?
> 
> Pone tambien eso a considerar. A las frecuencias que vas a trabajar y la presicion que vas a necesitar.
> Busca el producto en Google, seguramente alguien ya lo compro y comento todo en algun foro/blog.
> ...



hola amigo¡ donde vio usted 1 giga? yo veo que dice de :

frequency range: 0 .. 400Hz to 16MHz 
samplificadorng frequency: 800Hz to 32MHz (Real time) 

input impedance: 1Mohm / 30pF 
frequency response: 0Hz to 12MHz (± 3dB) 
step markers for voltage, time and frequenc 

no se pero se ve mejor que un osciloscopio por via audio de un pc ,no?
soy aficionado, lo utilizare para pequeñas mediciones en proyectos , nada grande grande , aunke limitando tensión lo podria medir sin problemas 

un saludo chicos y gracias¡


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 8, 2009)

No te alcanza para una solucion de Mesa?. Aún así el mas chinche de los osciloscopios te puede servir. Tambien por que no de segunda mano.

Aunque si ya no hay mas opciones, pues no creo que el kiy velleman te defraude.

Saludos.


----------



## Fortivo (Ago 8, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> No te alcanza para una solucion de Mesa?. Aún así el mas chinche de los osciloscopios te puede servir. Tambien por que no de segunda mano.
> 
> Aunque si ya no hay mas opciones, pues no creo que el kiy velleman te defraude.
> 
> Saludos.



hola amigo¡ que va , con la crisis esta prefiero por ahora algo mas barato, asi como esto por ejemplo, cojerle el trankillo porque no los se manejar que digamos ... y asi aprender un poco ,ya cuando pueda mucho mas adelante me pillo uno de sobremesa, aqui los de sobremesa de 2º mano rondan por los 400 a 800€ segun las verciones.... o sea mejor 80 por ahora y depues ya miraremos  

un saludo y me algero que velleman sea una marca buena...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 9, 2009)

Si tienes un PC cerca te puede servir, pero es un tanto incómodo.
Tampoco es que se le pueda pedir mas a algo tan barato, pero si los quieres de mesa
en ebay te puedes comprar una de estas reliquias Phillips con "delayed time base" por menos de 200$ portes incluidos:


http://shop.ebay.es/i.html?LH_AvailTo=186&_nkw=philips+oscilloscope&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177

o  bien;

http://shop.ebay.es/?_from=R40&fts=...3&_nkw=oscilloscope&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## Fortivo (Ago 9, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Si tienes un PC cerca te puede servir, pero es un tanto incómodo.
> Tampoco es que se le pueda pedir mas a algo tan barato, pero si los quieres de mesa
> en ebay te puedes comprar una de estas reliquias Phillips con "delayed time base" por menos de 200$ portes incluidos:
> 
> ...



hola elosciloscopio, no esta nada mal no te puedo decir lo contrario, pero si no se manejar uno normal y de 1 solo canal no sabre manejar nada que sea mas alto, por ahora me decantare por este de pc ,y mas adelante puede ser que me pike la curiosidad y pillare alguno de esos que se ve que tiene muy buena pinta  

gracias amigo¡¡


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 9, 2009)

Estan buenos esos osciloscopios he! 
Me encantan, tengo como 60 fotos de osciloscopios desde todos los ángulos.
Me compraría alguno, pero no tengo plata 

De todas formas ese osciloscopio no está nada mal para empezar.

Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2009)

La tendencia actual es hacer todo a través de la PC o controlado por la PC, por lo que casi cualquier equipo de medición y/ control pasa a través de esta o posee salida para que desde esta se pueda programar, ajustar, controlar o registrar, así que en este caso "Seguir la corriente" no me parece malo.

Aunque yo prefiero un osciloscopio autónomo (de la PC) y con interfaz a esta, pero este te puede costar (Como mínimo) 10 veces mas que el que propones.

Todo en definitiva depende del uso que le vas a dar y del poder de tu bolsillo.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 9, 2009)

Coincido contigo, fogonazo.
Es la tendencia de hoy, pero yo siempre he sido más tradcional, y me gustan los osciloscopios de mesa,
me gusta ver como el haz de electrones se mueve de un lado a otro de la pantalla y el dulce sonido de las llaves selectoras. ahhhh...

Pero los osciloscopios digitales, aparte de der más versátiles, más modernos y más fáciles de usar, son más baratos.
Cómpratelo

Saludos


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Ago 9, 2009)

puerto paralelo? mm... no lo vas a poder mover de al lado de una pc de escritorio, y las mas nuevas vienen sin paralelo, si fuera usb lo conectas a una laptop, pero asi es imposible.
yo tengo un owon PDS5022S, digital, es de banco con conexion a la pc, y la verdad no lo cambio por uno de pc aunque tenga mas velocidad.(bue.. depende cual)

saludos


----------



## Fortivo (Ago 10, 2009)

lucassiglo21 dijo:
			
		

> puerto paralelo? mm... no lo vas a poder mover de al lado de una pc de escritorio, y las mas nuevas vienen sin paralelo, si fuera usb lo conectas a una laptop, pero asi es imposible.
> yo tengo un owon PDS5022S, digital, es de banco con conexion a la pc, y la verdad no lo cambio por uno de pc aunque tenga mas velocidad.(bue.. depende cual)
> 
> saludos



wenas, no pasa nada por los pc nuevos, existen targetas pci cn puerto paralelo, la conectas en la placa madre del pc y listo, asta creo aver visto convertidores de lpt a usb por algun lado 

un saludo¡¡


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Ago 10, 2009)

es verdad.


----------



## Fortivo (Ago 12, 2009)

Bueno chicos, yo ya me lo he comprado , a lo que dios quiera. tardara 1 semana en llegar, cuando lo tenga ya se los mostrare por aqui y le comentare sus funciones y demas , y claro , dare mi opinion al respecto..

gracias a todos, ya nos veremos ¡¡


----------



## mx_kw7 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hola!
 ¿ Que tal ese osciloscopio para pc Fortivo?


----------



## bondadoso (Sep 22, 2011)

no entiendo muy bien la relacion entre msps y mhz, donde puedo aprender un poco mas?


----------

